# WoW - Keine rückmeldung



## rapz (30. August 2009)

Hi liebe Buffies

Habe eine Frage: Jedes mal wenn ich WoW zum ersten mal starte passiert nichts, wenn ich dann den Task Manager öffne steht "Keine rückmeldung" da.Wenn ich es aber dann zum 2. mal starte läufts astrein.Wollte nur fragen ob das evtl. mit einem Keylogger zutun haben könnte(sind ja wohl in moment stark verbreitet) oder ob das ein Problem mit meinem PC ist... vll. hattet ihr sowas ja auch schonmal...

Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß rapz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (30. August 2009)

jo hab das auch, aber ich beende das nicht sondern ich warte, dauert meist nicht soooo lang ist aber extrem nervig da das meist nach jedem ladescreen passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre auch froh über hilfe ^^


----------



## Nikoxus (30. August 2009)

Keylogger denke ich nicht das es ist>>lass ma dein antivirusprogramm durchlaufen.
Aber wenn es kein virus oder was weis ich ist mach mal die repair exe oder installier wow neu


----------



## Erynberia (30. August 2009)

Ich hab das auch manchmal. Ist zwar nervig, aber wenn man ein wenig geduldig wartet, ist alles wieder okay.

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch mal den Datenmüll (also temporäre Dateien etc.) zu löschen und auch die Festplatte zu defragmentieren.


----------



## rapz (30. August 2009)

Jap, an eine Neuinstallation hab ich auch schon gedacht...Virus hab ich laut meinem Antivirenprogramm nicht drauf aber danke für den Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (30. August 2009)

Dieses Problem habe ich nicht, aber seit 3.2 ist es bei mir, dass wenn ich das erste Mal aus Dalaran fliege mir dann ueber der Drachenoede oder dem Kristallsangwald das Spiel abstuerzt weil angeblich zu wenige Ressourcen.


----------



## rapz (30. August 2009)

ich lass jetzt erstmal die repair exe durchlaufen... vll. behebt sich das problem ja von alleine^^


----------



## Jurrasic (30. August 2009)

Das hat/hab ich auch, früher war es sehr nervig, hat mir etwas eingefangen. Hab mir zur Sicherheit alles gelöscht und neuinstalliert (Dacht mir, wäre eh mal dran..^^).
Aber jetzt tritt es so langsam wieder auf, ist nur kurz aber etwas nervt es schon....
Computer kanns nicht liegen, ist für wow "zu "gut" *g*


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. August 2009)

Passiert das auch wenn der Rechner ganz frisch gestartet wurde, oder nur wenn er schon eine Weile läuft und vorher andere Anwendungen gelaufen sind ?


----------



## lilmania (30. August 2009)

hatt ich auch alles dachte meine hardware machtn arsch hoch ....
musst mindestens !!!denn  pc 2h laufen lassen damit ich mich einloggen konnte 
ab und zu hat ich auch das ich mich mit allen cahrs einloggen konnte nur nich mit mein main 
hab 3ma repair durch laufen lassen(an verschiedenen tagen) und einmal ganz neu installiert hats aber nich gebracht is halt i-wann nich mehr aufgetretten


----------



## rapz (30. August 2009)

ne ist egal ob der pc frich gestartet wurde oder ob er schon 2stunden läuft, immer wenn wow zum ersten mal gestartet wird passiert das. repair exe hat nix gebracht...naja egal installiere es die tage mal neu und wenn es dann nicht weg ist mal schauen aber danke für eure hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Hmmm, startest du über den Launcher, oder direkt die WoW.exe ?

Nach jedem Patch stellt das Programm die Verknüpfung auf den Launcher um, ich starte bei mir immer die wow.exe direkt, hab aber generell seit 3.1.2 keine Startprobleme mehr, denn Blizzard hat an der Speicherverwaltung etwas gedreht und seitdem frisst das Spiel den Speicher nicht mehr bis aufs letzte Bit auf.


----------

